# apache2 + tomcat mit mod_jk --> zugriff auf tomcat über apache2



## reweiss (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bereits soweit alles konfiguriert. Also Apache und Tomcat läuft. Die Weiterleitung mit 

JkMount /examples/jsp/* mainworker

funktioniert auch wunderbar. 

Nun würde ich aber gerne es so einrichten, das ich z.B. im Browser folgendes eingebe:

http://www.meineip.de/tomcat 

und dann auf der Startseite von Tomcat lande. Von dort aus soll dann auch alles funtionieren (Manager, Examples usw). 

Ich habe schonmal probiert einfach auf ROOT weiterzuleiten, das hat jedoch nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich dann einen link auf das ROOT Verzeichnis von tomcat mache und das "tomcat" nenne und dann entsprechend folgendes ändere

JkMount /tomcat/* mainworker

lande ich auch beim aufruf von http://www.meineip.de/tomcat auf der startseite. Allerding findert er dann die examples nicht und den Manager kann man auch nicht mehr benutzen.

Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

VIelen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------

